# Suspend problem

## newc0mer

hi!

ich habe nen tuxonicepatched kernel. ich möchte hibernate-ram machn. -n zum testen geht super. bei hibernate-ram fährt er auch super runter. aber wenn ich mittels FN key wieder starten möchte, bleibt er irgendwo hängen. ich sehe nen schwarzen screen. via netzwerk ist er nicht erreichbar (ping). ich sehe, dass regelmässig auf die harddisk zugegriffen wird. passieren tut aber nix.

Sys infos:

```
uname -a

Linux titan 2.6.27.10-grsec #19 SMP Fri Feb 27 22:37:30 CET 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T9400 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
# lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20e0

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

        Memory behind bridge: cff00000-cfffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff

        Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20e2

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

        Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset MEI Controller (rev 07)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20e6

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at fc226800 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [8c] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

00:03.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PT IDER Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20ea

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 1820 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 1814 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 1818 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 1810 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 1800 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

00:03.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset AMT SOL Redirection (rev 07) (prog-if 02 [16550])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20ec

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at 1828 [size=8]

        Memory at fc224000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

        Kernel driver in use: serial

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20ee

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

        Memory at fc200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Memory at fc225000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at 1840 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

        Capabilities: [e0] PCIe advanced features <?>

        Kernel driver in use: e1000e

        Kernel modules: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f0

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

        I/O ports at 1860 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f0

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

        I/O ports at 1880 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f0

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

        I/O ports at 18a0 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f1

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        Memory at fc226c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] PCIe advanced features <?>

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f2

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at fc220000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

        Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f3

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: f4200000-f42fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f3

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=0c, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

        Memory behind bridge: f8000000-f9ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f4000000-00000000f40fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f3

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=0d, subordinate=14, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff

        Memory behind bridge: fa000000-fbffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f4100000-00000000f41fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f3

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f0

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        I/O ports at 18c0 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f0

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at 18e0 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f0

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at 1c00 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [50] PCIe advanced features <?>

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f1

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        Memory at fc227000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Capabilities: [98] PCIe advanced features <?>

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=15, subordinate=18, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00008fff

        Memory behind bridge: f4300000-f7ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f3ffffff

        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f4

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M-E LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f5

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f8

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 1274

        I/O ports at 1c40 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 1834 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 1838 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 1830 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 1c20 [size=32]

        Memory at fc226000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/16 Enable+

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA <?>

        Capabilities: [b0] PCIe advanced features <?>

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20f9

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11

        Memory at fc227400 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        I/O ports at 1c60 [size=32]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobilitiy Radeon HD 3650 (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 2117

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]

        Memory at cfff0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at cff00000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [a0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

        Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information <?>

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4237

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1211

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 1273

        Memory at f4200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable+

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

                UESta:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                UEMsk:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                UESvrt: DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

                AERCap: First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number ca-29-62-ff-ff-5d-21-00

        Kernel driver in use: iwlagn

15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev ba)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20c6

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16

        Memory at f4300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Bus: primary=15, secondary=16, subordinate=17, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 0: f0000000-f3fff000 (prefetchable)

        Memory window 1: c4000000-c7fff000 (prefetchable)

        I/O window 0: 00005000-000050ff

        I/O window 1: 00005400-000054ff

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

15:00.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20c7

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17

        Memory at f4301000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

15:00.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 21)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20c8

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        Memory at f4301800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

15:00.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20c9

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        Memory at f4301c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

15:00.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20ca

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        Memory at f4302000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

15:00.5 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Device 20cb

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        Memory at f4302400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2 
```

```
cat /sys/power/tuxonice/version

3.0-rc8 
```

It's a Lenovo W500. Ich habe swap und root parition luks encryption eingerichtet.

vorschläge was zu tun ist?

----------

## newc0mer

it also doesn't work with fedora core 10. and the latest kernel. it might be a problem of the chipset? (unsupported?)

----------

## R.Aven

 *newc0mer wrote:*   

> it also doesn't work with fedora core 10. and the latest kernel. it might be a problem of the chipset? (unsupported?)

 

Ich hatte ebenfalls das Problem mit dem Blackscreen nach dem "Aufwachen" auf meinem Lenovo SL500. Gelöst habe ich es durch einen Upgrade des xorg-servers auf die damaligen 1.5.99.* Versionen aus dem x11-overlay. Nun mit dem 1.6 Release scheinen die entsprechenden Probleme bereinigt zu sein.

Hast du schon einmal versucht aus der Konsole - ohne laufenden X-Server - in den Schlafmodus zu wechseln? Damit kannst du zumindest einmal ausschließen, dass die Hibernate-Funktionen bei dir überhaupt nicht unterstützt werden.

----------

## newc0mer

oke. ich habe 1.3 (stable) xorg. aber alles auf unstable upgraden habe ich echt keinen bock -.-

btw ich hatte den eindruck, mit einem alten kernel gings - habe aber etzt nur noch den aktuellen vanilla-source weil ich sonst nicht kompletten hardware support habe.

wie siehts bei dir aus diesbezüglich? hat das xorg upgrade alleine eigentlich geholfen?

----------

## R.Aven

 *newc0mer wrote:*   

> oke. ich habe 1.3 (stable) xorg. aber alles auf unstable upgraden habe ich echt keinen bock -.-
> 
> btw ich hatte den eindruck, mit einem alten kernel gings - habe aber etzt nur noch den aktuellen vanilla-source weil ich sonst nicht kompletten hardware support habe.
> 
> wie siehts bei dir aus diesbezüglich? hat das xorg upgrade alleine eigentlich geholfen?

 

Japp, ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass der Fehler im xorg-server zu suchen war. Der Laptop ist nach dem Kauf mit ~x86 Paketen installiert worden, also mit dem afaik 1.5 xorg-server, erst nach dem Update auf die development Pakete konnte ich Suspend2RAM innerhalb von X nutzen. Kann aber auch am xf86-video-intel Treiber hängen, den ich zeitgleich auf *-9999 erhöht habe.

Eins von beiden ist sicherlich die Ursache gewesen - ich nutze im Übrigen auch die (aktuellen) Vanilla Sources, dies scheint also unabhängig von Tuxonice zu sein.

----------

## newc0mer

bei mir ist er aber auch von der command line nicht hochgekommen... könnten da gewisse treiber dafür antwortlich sein?

werden graka treiber automatisch noch geladen, wenn xdm nicht gestartet wird beim booten? - und auch keine in modules.autoload sind?

(habe keinen gen kernel)

ist tuxonice in den vanilla-sources drin? - ich habe den tuxonice patch selbst reingehauen...! ein problem? beim patch applien habe ich nur hunk X succeeded gehabt - keine fehler...

----------

